
Find Related Books - mitchbob
http://23.254.131.152/frb.aspx
======
mitchbob
This is a free research tool from the American Society for Cybernetics.
There's an explanatory video at
[http://lissack.com/FindRelatedBooks.com.mp4](http://lissack.com/FindRelatedBooks.com.mp4)
.

